# what is like the winter in Calgary



## miryam rosas (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi, I am living in Australia with my family and 2 kids, I am originally from Mexico and have always admired Canada, I went to Ontario twice but always in summer
We would love to move to Calgary, as its closer to my family in Mexico and is a first world country, my husband is French but we are really worried about not coping with the cold, the coldest we have felt is -4 in Europe during the day, I would really appreciate any feedback about what is it like the cold winter in Calgary, as I have 2 kids aged 2 and 7 , I would like to know what to do in Calgary in winter, there are shopping centers everywhere but what I mean , are there inside areas for children with activities for them, is it too difficult to get used to the cold, etc, any feedback is really appreciated
miryam


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

miryam rosas said:


> Hi, I am living in Australia with my family and 2 kids, I am originally from Mexico and have always admired Canada, I went to Ontario twice but always in summer
> We would love to move to Calgary, as its closer to my family in Mexico and is a first world country, my husband is French but we are really worried about not coping with the cold, the coldest we have felt is -4 in Europe during the day, I would really appreciate any feedback about what is it like the cold winter in Calgary, as I have 2 kids aged 2 and 7 , I would like to know what to do in Calgary in winter, there are shopping centers everywhere but what I mean , are there inside areas for children with activities for them, is it too difficult to get used to the cold, etc, any feedback is really appreciated
> miryam


Given your comments about the cold you really shouldn't go to Calgary. The only places recommended by me would be Vancouver and Victoria.


----------

